# Is amazon website funky?



## Wisteria Clematis

For the past week or so I've had trouble displaying amazon web pages on my computer (I have a Mac). The only pages I have a problem with are when I click on a book title....the page that gives the info about the book, reviews, etc. Only the top half of the page displays, down to just where the content description starts. The rest of the screen remains blank....so no reviews, etc. And the 'click to buy' buttons don't work either. In fact I have trouble even backing out of the screen. Has anyone else experienced this Amazon is absolutely the only website I am having this problem with. I'm not even sure where to go to ask about it. None of amazon's help screens deal with having trouble on their website, rather they focus on problems with kindles, fire, etc.

I figure if anyone knows what to do, it will be someone here.

Thanks guys.


----------



## cinisajoy

Ok.  On your browser,  clean your cache.  Delete all cookies.  Delete all temporary internet files.  Restart your computer.    Then try Amazon again.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

cinisajoy said:


> Ok. On your browser, clean your cache. Delete all cookies. Delete all temporary internet files. Restart your computer. Then try Amazon again.


Ok, all cookies deleted. Good lord there were a lot of them. Who knew Restarted computer but amazon pages still only loading partway. I'm doomed. I think I wore out the one-click button when Atunah mentioned a huge sale last week. The universe is obviously punishing me for buying books right and left. Not sure what else it can be--no other web site is behaving this way.


----------



## cinisajoy

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Ok, all cookies deleted. Good lord there were a lot of them. Who knew Restarted computer but amazon pages still only loading partway. I'm doomed. I think I wore out the one-click button when Atunah mentioned a huge sale last week. The universe is obviously punishing me for buying books right and left. Not sure what else it can be--no other web site is behaving this way.


Did you clean your temporary internet files? 
You just thought the cookies were something.
Go to your accessories in the start menu. System clean up. Click there. An analyze screen will pop up. When it finishes, click ok to get rid of temporary internet files.

Norton did mine the other day. It took over 24 hours.


----------



## hamerfan

I've never had a problem like this before. I'm running Mavericks 10.9.5 and Safari 7.1.5 on my iMac. I was going to suggest a simple restart but you've already tried that. And it sounds like you've Reset Safari as well. 
I'm a member at MacRumors:

http://www.macrumors.com

They have a Mac Basics And Help forum that has a lot of smart people (not that there aren't smart people here) willing to help with problems. If you like I could copy and paste your problem there and see if anyone can help. I'd need to know what versions of OS X and Safari you're running.
Either way, best of luck!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

cinisajoy said:


> Did you clean your temporary internet files?
> You just thought the cookies were something.
> Go to your accessories in the start menu. System clean up. Click there. An analyze screen will pop up. When it finishes, click ok to get rid of temporary internet files.
> 
> Norton did mine the other day. It took over 24 hours.


Not exactly sure what you mean by the start menu? I can't find 'accessories' in the system preferences menu or on the little apple menu in the upper left corner. Where should I look? I am more used to windows and knew where to find it there, but am not so familiar with the Mac.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

hamerfan said:


> I've never had a problem like this before. I'm running Mavericks 10.9.5 and Safari 7.1.5 on my iMac. I was going to suggest a simple restart but you've already tried that. And it sounds like you've Reset Safari as well.
> I'm a member at MacRumors:
> 
> http://www.macrumors.com
> 
> They have a Mac Basics And Help forum that has a lot of smart people (not that there aren't smart people here) willing to help with problems. If you like I could copy and paste your problem there and see if anyone can help. I'd need to know what versions of OS X and Safari you're running.
> Either way, best of luck!


Yes, thank you so much! This is driving me crazy and I'd appreciate any ideas you can come up with. I am using OS X Yosemite version 10.10.3 and Safari version 8.0.5.


----------



## hamerfan

Done. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Ah! I figured out how to delete all the websites as well as the cookies! It was an option in the 'history' menu of Safari. Then I restarted the computer. Here's the thing: if I go to amazon but don't log in then the pages display normally. But as soon as I log in, nothing works. So I'm thinking this really is an amazon issue and I need to figure out how to contact them about it.


----------



## cinisajoy

I know that Amazon has a phone number.    Betsy where are you?  

Sorry I gave you Windows instructions.


----------



## hamerfan

cinisajoy said:


> I know that Amazon has a phone number. Betsy where are you?
> 
> Sorry I gave you Windows instructions.


Sandpiper gave me this Amazon phone number when I needed to contact them:

"Phone number is 866 / 216-1072. Just a little recording to get you to correct department. Can get to a live person fast enough. I LOVE Amazon's customer service."

Maybe they can help.


----------



## hamerfan

Okay, it looks like you want to clear Safari's cache. That's where web pages load from previous web sessions. Once Amazon malfunctioned for you, it kept reloading that page. Follow the *second* set of instructions on this page:

http://www.ehow.com/how_5025113_clear-cookies-cache-safari.html

The first set is for removing cookies which you have done and probably didn't need doing. Good luck! It's what I would do if I had the problem you are having.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Just to update....I managed to delete the Safari cache (thanks so much for the link to instructions) but still had the same problem on amazon. Ended up exchanging several emails with amazon about it and they suggested just what everyone here did (clearing cookies and cache) and finally asked me to call so someone could work with me over the phone. Technician was very nice (although his English was heavily accented and difficult to understand) and anxious to help because it does not make amazon happy when the 'click to purchase' button is frozen with the rest of the screen and does not work! After trying everything he could think of, he finally had me download a copy of google chrome and use that instead of safari, and that does work. The version of safari I was using was one that apple just automatically upgraded about a week ago---their newest version---so it is possible there is something in it not compatible with the amazon website. I wonder if others will be having problems too. It worked on most of the website....just not on the page that usually comes up when you click on a kindle book (the page that gives details about the book).

As long as I use chrome for amazon I don't need to go into kindle book buying withdrawal anyway   Thank you so much to everyone who tried to talk me through this.


----------



## hamerfan

Yes, it seems at least one other person has this problem. They posted in the thread I started about your problem. 
"I've been having the same problem—book websites on Amazon do not completely load. They kind of freeze the page. When I scoll down, the scrollbar does not move. About half way down the page it becomes all white, like someone took a scissors and cut off the bottom half of the page. 

Safari user. (7.1.5) My only extension is the amazon wish list one. When I shut that off, it changes nothing. 

The problem only happens when I am logged in to Amazon to buy things or add to my wishlist. If I'm logged out, the site works perfectly. It's frustrating. 

I've emptied the cache, but not done any high-level tricks, like rewrite code or explore dns servers because I'm not that savvy."

I'm running the same version of Safari that they are, with no problems at all. Very weird. I told him of your solution.
Glad to hear you can access Amazon again. Now go buy a book!


----------



## hamerfan

Did you ever get this problem resolved? Someone finally answered in the other forum I posted this to. Here's their answer:

"Hi,

I've had this several times and it seems to be Javascript related, based on the URL that I usually see for the non-displaying page. The fix I use, which has worked every time so far, is to

• In Safari/Preferences/Security, UNcheck "Javascript", then
• Quit Safari, then re-open it again, then
• Go back to Prefs above, and REcheck "Javascript", and finally
• Refresh Safari a few times

Not sure if all those steps are required, but it's what I've been doing. Hope it helps!"

Best of luck if you try this.


----------

